# Fight for Kisses



## TimoS (Oct 1, 2007)

[yt]LuSBCIV1zuQ[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have twenty the baby would win.


----------



## bydand (Oct 1, 2007)

:lfao:  That is good.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 1, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2007)

Cute, heh heh.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 1, 2007)

That was funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 1, 2007)

That put a smile on my face, and will keep it there for quite some time!!​


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 1, 2007)

He's already lost ... no force on earth can withstand nappy-filtered-baby-emitted trumpetation ... hydroflouric acid?  Pah! :lol:


----------



## Decker (Oct 2, 2007)

Real nice.

But the part I don't get is whether it's an advert for Wilkinson Swords or Schick Quattro razors.


----------



## MAFHonolulu (Oct 2, 2007)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Too funny!!!


----------



## Lynne (Oct 4, 2007)

Clever and funny.


----------

